# Tragedy



## darkspeed (Sep 8, 2008)

Due to my own error and irresponsibility I have lost many of my best mantids. I recently moved and while we were getting settled in my mantids were being kept in a small refrigerator. The fridge was unplugged of course and the door was left open so that they would get plenty of ventilation. I chose this setup because with a light inside, the insulation helped keep the mantids a little warmer than room temp. Unfortunately Saturday morning I awoke to find that one of my kids had shut the door to it friday night after I went to bed. Im not sure if they ran out of air or the 95f temp inside cooked them, but both adult female Orchids passed away as well as two adult Acromantids and 4 L-2 P.Ocellata nymphs. Remarkably 10 P.O nymphs and 12 Pseudoharpax nymphs survived like nothing was wrong. Maybe they need less O2, or maybe they can take the heat better. Who knows. Im just glad they didnt all die.  No more minifridge for the mantids.


----------



## ismart (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 8, 2008)

wow :blink:


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 8, 2008)

Sad for your loss.  But I am glad to see you back.


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2008)

Seems like a bad idea from the start.


----------



## darkspeed (Sep 8, 2008)

In hindsight yeah it does.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh no! The orchids!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## mrblue (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm surprised the acromantis didnt make it, those things are like cockroaches.


----------

